# Land Stewardship KALL 700 Saturday



## scottyd (Nov 20, 2007)

I am now co-hosting the Trail Master Outdoors Radio show Saturdays 7:00-9:00 am on KALL 700. We are honored to have Julius a Native American in studio Saturday. Julius learned from his elders and has much knowledge and respect for the land. He is also a hunter so, the opportunity to have him in studio with us and discuss how we can be good land stewards is a valuable. I am confident this opportunity learning to become better stewards, to learn give and take with Mother Earth will be a treasured moment. Join us on Saturday or grab the podcast at your convenience.

Thanks you

Scott

You can also find the podcasts here, TMO Radio or on iTunes


----------

